# Wanted, Bonnet Creek, 2 or 3 bedroom presidential 4/22-4/29



## mousey53 (Mar 22, 2019)

Really would like a presidential unit--2 or 3 bedroom 4/22-29--Monday to Monday


----------



## chapjim (Mar 23, 2019)

Sending PM.


----------



## DRIless (Apr 11, 2019)

mousey53 said:


> Really would like a presidential unit--2 or 3 bedroom 4/22-29--Monday to Monday


Cypress Pointe Resort - LBV/Orlando  3BR8  4/22-29--Monday to Monday  $800


----------



## mousey53 (Apr 12, 2019)

DRIless said:


> Cypress Pointe Resort - LBV/Orlando  3BR8  4/22-29--Monday to Monday  $800


We have family staying at Bonnet Creek, but thanks anyway.


----------



## mousey53 (Apr 16, 2019)

mousey53 said:


> Really would like a presidential unit--2 or 3 bedroom 4/22-29--Monday to Monday





mousey53 said:


> Really would like a presidential unit--2 or 3 bedroom 4/22-29--Monday to Monday


Got it!!!!


----------

